# Whos from the West Midlands, with/without horses?



## xxkatejayxx (May 7, 2008)

Just been nosey really


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

I used to be, but now reside in glorious sunny devon haha


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

lol i'm in shropshire with horses


----------

